# Wingless fruit flies food source



## Sacksteder kid (Oct 2, 2017)

I bought two peanut butter jars of wingless fruit flies and their food source is running out. What should I feed them.


----------



## Sacksteder kid (Oct 2, 2017)

Also I would like to move them to another container. How do I make one out of a peanut butter jar.


----------

